# Briggs and Stratton 14.5 ohv



## smitthaa (Oct 24, 2006)

I am looking for the Service manual for 14.5 HP OHV Model 287707 PDF Please.
Type 0224


----------



## Gravley (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the same engine and a service manual would be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## donq12 (Feb 25, 2007)

These are available on the briggs website for free download in pdf format.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Which Briggs web site are you looking at for the service manuals?


----------



## oldlites4u (Sep 16, 2009)

does any one have a manual for a Briggs 14.5 ohv motor and or a manual for a murray tractor with same motor on it ??
Jim


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

smitthaa said:


> I am looking for the Service manual for 14.5 HP OHV Model 287707 PDF Please.
> Type 0224


Hello simitthaa, Do you have a walmart close by. Walmart sells a Briggs repair manual CD. It covers everything from 1981 up and it contains manuals for several different types of engines on the same CD. It's manuals are single l-head, single OHV,twins and v-twins from sprint to vanguard. good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2006)

jacks small engines has them for $20.00


----------

